# Female Silver Toy?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lpw have you done a google search for facebook accounts? i noticed forest ridge and koehl's. i can't vouch for them, but i think forest ridge breeds for whites and silvers. not sure about koehl's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2019)

Thank you ill look!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

another breeder of silver toys i remembered, g8rcreek poodles. i can't offer a personal recommendation, but she does have a web site.


----------



## steve215 (Jul 20, 2019)

i dont know where you are from but joan scott and paul redding are my suggestions, barbara burdick was mine but she unfortunately passed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2019)

Thank you Steve and Patk for the leads. I am trying to find a 1-2 yr silver toy girl. You are kind to give me leads. I'm in NV.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

If interested in a boy, the cutest silver boy is available in northern Utah. Chevanny is the kennel name I believe. I think she has a fb page? I know her personally and she is a wonderful lady, and I have seen her post about the darling boy on her fb. She considered showing him but thinks he will be slightly oversize. I think he is over 6 months old now.


----------

